# Lowering 2004 GTO HELP!!!



## NCGTO (Feb 19, 2014)

Okay so I am planning to buy a 2004 GTO and the first thing I want to do is lower it. I also plan to change out the Mufflers before I lower it. So if you have any recommendations for a muffle. That would be awesome as well! Sadly its a auto and not stick.

Okay. So the Springs I found were some Eibach Pro-Kit Lowering Kit on CarID.com
Which they say it will have a 1 inch drop in the front and 0.80 inch drop in the rear. 
NOW! The question is will I have to replace the Shocks or struts or anything at all so my future GTO will not have any issues in the long run. I would like to get it all done in one shot and not have to worry about it. I plan on keeping the rims and treads stock. 

*I know that there are other post about lowering and stuff but I still can't find the answer anywhere. *

Does anyone have this set up at all? 
How is the ride? 
Do you scrap at all on a small curb? the curb at my house is huge.
any rubbing at all?

Here is a picture of the one I am planning to get. I like :willy:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have not had Eibachs but I've seen many over the years that have and I would not recommend them on the GTO. Doesn't matter if they worked great on a Mustang, this is a fairly heavy IRS car. 1" is beyond what they recommend for the stock shocks and struts. 3/4" (20mm) is the max. You'd also have to do something with the rear suspension as the tires would lean in and wear on the inside.

FWIW the '04 GTO is considered to have the best stock tone of any modern muscle car. GM used computer analysis to engineer two different mufflers on the car to balance the tone. If volume without any added performance is desired the resonators and cat removal helps with that. If you want power over pose long tube headers will do both.


----------



## NCGTO (Feb 19, 2014)

What do you recommend i get to lower it?:confused i want progressive springs so it isn't: a rough ride. I am not going to race on a track or a drag strip


----------



## TORRED1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Personally I would not lower it. They all ready had problems with strut rub by the tires. I have resolved that issue by buying a 10 mm narrower tire. No telling what lowering would do to that issue. I say keep it stock, its worth more. JMO


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

NCGTO said:


> What do you recommend i get to lower it?:confused i want progressive springs so it isn't: a rough ride. I am not going to race on a track or a drag strip


Lovell 350mm will lower the rear approx 3/4 of an inch. As said before thats about the most you can lower it without having to modify other points of the suspension.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

NCGTO said:


> What do you recommend i get to lower it?:confused i want progressive springs so it isn't: a rough ride. I am not going to race on a track or a drag strip


You need to talk to Andy @ Kollarracingproducts.com He can give you some good advice on what you need.


----------



## EZ28 (Feb 16, 2010)

NCGTO said:


> Okay so I am planning to buy a 2004 GTO and the first thing I want to do is lower it. I also plan to change out the Mufflers before I lower it. So if you have any recommendations for a muffle. That would be awesome as well! Sadly its a auto and not stick.
> 
> Okay. So the Springs I found were some Eibach Pro-Kit Lowering Kit on CarID.com
> Which they say it will have a 1 inch drop in the front and 0.80 inch drop in the rear.
> ...


Hi,

I have the Eibach Pro-kit with KYB Struts and Shocks. Mine also has stock 17" wheels. I'm not going to comment for every GTO out there but mine has zero rubbing issues. It has a 1" drop in the front and .8" drop in the rear. I still have plenty of clearance and it looks awesome. The handling is much better than stock because I drove mine with the stock springs for 3 years before going to the Eibachs. I do have clearance issues over some speed bumps. My GTO has Kooks mid pipes and long tubes and I've heard them scrape (Argh :/). I saved my stock springs if I ever go back to them because they work great with the KYBs.

Andy Kollar has given me great advice too. I would not attempt modifying the suspension on this car unless have the proper tools and know what you're doing. I had someone else do mine.

I'll post a picture.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Installing suspension parts IMHO was pretty easy with minimal instruction and tools needed, just torque specs and such and maybe a couple of tips on bushing removal. i would also talk to Andy. He is very helpful.


----------

